

Dalai Lama hangs out on Google+ after visa is denied - Maro
http://digitallife.today.com/_news/2011/10/10/8255054-big-time-hangout-dalai-lama-and-desmond-tutu-on-google

======
noonespecial
Can anyone listen to Tutu laugh and not crack a huge smile? The guy is like
joy in a can.

------
pistoriusp
Disgusted with my own countries actions.

~~~
Alex3917
The U.S. isn't that much different. The CIA only lets him into the country on
the condition that he isn't allowed to talk about politics. That's why all the
talks he gives here are so boring.

~~~
OstiaAntica
The CIA is not involved in the decision. It is a political one, made by the
State Dept. and the Administration. The U.S. provides a visa but subjects the
Dali Lama to other indignities:

[http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Politics/The-
Vote/2010/0219/At-...](http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Politics/The-
Vote/2010/0219/At-White-House-the-Dalai-Lama-sidesteps-trash)

------
dhughes
I wonder if he has a circle with nothing in it.

------
nextparadigms
Does anyone else think this is why China blocked the Android Market? It
basically happened the next day.

~~~
rwolf
The android market is blocked in China? Do you have a link--that sounds
interesting.

~~~
andrewpi
[http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/10/android-market-and-gmail-
ap...](http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/10/android-market-and-gmail-app-blocked-
in-china-again/)

------
dustinupdyke
Makes me wonder if in 20 years, physical location will still be as important
as it is today?

~~~
zdw
Depends on if your work is dependent on physical locations. Most are.

Location also dictates infrastructure, climate, culture, and cuisine. Places
that optimize for those things will likely attract location-independent
knowledge workers.

~~~
aculver
And in many cases the workers won't have to worry about pesky working visas,
since they're likely to be working remotely for a company in another country.

------
johnbatch
The Video is at <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_HqVFEzY2U>

------
Volpe
Just to play the devils advocate (which admittedly isn't popular). He is
considered a 'terrorist' by the Chinese Govt.

Regardless the truth in it, it is important to show countries respect on these
matters. Keep in mind, other countries have invaded people who've harboured
'terrorists'.

~~~
ordinary
You're right. Labeling the Dalai Lama as a terrorist, without trial, is just
as bad as labeling Osama Bin Laden as a terrorist, without trial.

As for the truth in it, I've already hinted at my answer to that: applying the
label "terrorist" to any person or organization without a fair trial (or a
trial at all) should be treated with the same disgust, regardless of whether
it's done by the West or the East.

~~~
nknight
One, a peaceful activist. The other, a confessed -- nay, proudly boastful --
mass murderer. Yeah, these are exactly equivalent cases, and should be treated
the same.

I say sincerely, WTF?!

~~~
ordinary
I did not say they are equivalent cases. I said that both should be considered
innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. That did not happen in either
case, and I'm not willing to accept the summary execution of anyone, not even
Osama Bin Laden.

In case there was any doubt: personally, I don't think the evidence to convict
the Dalai Lama as a terrorist exists. The same probably cannot be said for the
person we are so frivolously comparing him to.

~~~
digamber_kamat
Argument is valid in case of courts, in terms of international diplomacy ? I
don't think so. At international level it is purely big fish eats small fish
rule so if united states calls someone a terrorist it is a terrorist for the
rest of the world. If they call the fountainhead of terrorism their alley
others cant raise a finger against that alley.

------
brackin
This is great news, terrible that he was denied a Visa. I'm sure Google are
pretty happy too.

------
ilitirit
As far as I know, the visa wasn't denied. The problem was that it was taking
too long to be approved so the Dalai Lama cancelled his visit because he
didn't want to inconvenience anyone any further. It probably would have ended
up being denied anyway though.

~~~
ilitirit
Hehe, apparently these days on HN you can get downvoted for posting facts:

> The Dalai Lama has cancelled a trip to South Africa after he was not granted
> a visa in time, an issue activists have blamed on Pretoria’s reluctance to
> upset China.

[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/496eb260-ee96-11e0-9a9a-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/496eb260-ee96-11e0-9a9a-00144feab49a.html?ftcamp=rss)

edit: In case people are wondering about my comment, the original post had
negative votes earlier today.

------
dreamdu5t
FREE TIBET

------
Sabaqa2011
Technology trumps politics this time. Now we need these video chats to happen
systematically in every repressed country in the world.

------
wnight
I bet he doesn't have to use his real name.

~~~
adrianscott
Yah, that's the hilarious part about them being so excited about Google saving
them from having to get visas, supposedly... #RealNames...

